# Latest B&H Video of The Copyright Zone Guys



## Buckster (Sep 10, 2015)

Latest B&H Video of The Copyright Zone Guys:

The Copyright Zone Guys Once Again


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 11, 2015)

Buckster said:


> Latest B&H Video of The Copyright Zone Guys:
> 
> The Copyright Zone Guys Once Again



I am pretty sure I have seen that family reunion / portrait / do you accept credit card scam,  posted here on TPF.    
The information they are giving is very informative!


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 11, 2015)

1:13:17 Do not contact the infringer.
1:13:52 Do contact a lawyer.
1:14:10 Do not discuss on social media.
1:20:59 Do not send a bill.


----------

